
Bitcoin Mining Alone Could Raise Global Temperatures Above Critical by 2033 - richardhod
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/neganb/bitcoin-mining-could-raise-global-temperatures-by-2-c
======
Cypher
What about bottled water? how much energy goes into that market each year.

~~~
richardhod
Why don't you research it and tell us? Otherwise this comment is just a plan
example of whataboutism, a common googlable fallacy

